# Worst strain list



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 18, 2008)

Im starting this thread for people to post on strains they have had bad experances with to keep others right some may agree and some may disagree

My 1st one is belladonna from paradise seeds ...........................

From 10 seeds i had 4 male 3 hermie and 3 females was a low yeilder and the only thing going for it that it looked nice i wanted a trippy stone like it says the smoke was nice enough thou from what i had 

My 2nd is nirvanas orange bud , 

This was just a pure waist of time like toking hay.. theres another few unknown nirvana strains i started from clone i wish i new the name 

any others to stay clear from post here 

Peaceeeeeeeeee


----------



## boooky (Mar 18, 2008)

nirvana-cali orange

8 popped 3 females didnt taste like oranges, actually ive had shwag that smoked better and I dont even smoke shwag. Ordered white rhino from them at the same time and they where mutants but the weed was good. I will stick to DNA and Mr.nice havent done me wrong yet. Price is high but worth it.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 19, 2008)

boooky said:


> nirvana-cali orange
> 
> 8 popped 3 females didnt taste like oranges, actually ive had shwag that smoked better and I dont even smoke shwag. Ordered white rhino from them at the same time and they where mutants but the weed was good. I will stick to DNA and Mr.nice havent done me wrong yet. Price is high but worth it.


So its not just me that had problems while cali orange bud , Im sure nirvana have lots more dodgy strains my m8 has had bad grows both time he used them ,,,,,,,, 

cant go wrong with mr nice an dna thou i havent used them myself .. I like mandela all there strains are as good as any and for pennys 

any more ........... ?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

the green house seed co. thai-tanic wasn't to impressive...big yield and it looked decent, but it made better hash then bud smokage...imo...but there great white shark was amazing...


----------



## thcisme (Mar 19, 2008)

Jock horror sucks balls, all 10 of mine died. I blame nirvana, the fuckers. <(0_0)>


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sensi Seeds, Serious Seeds, and Homegrown Fantaseed are all reliable sources in Amsterdam. I have always gone to the shop in A-dam to buy so have no idea about delivery though,All I know is that I always got what I paid for,which I hear is not always the case.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> the green house seed co. thai-tanic wasn't to impressive...big yield and it looked decent, but it made better hash then bud smokage...imo...but there great white shark was amazing...


Doesn't that Thitanic take like 14 weeks to finish? I couldn't wait that long. I could flower 2 batches in that time. GWS is nice too. The leaves reminded me of shark teeth how all the little points were pointed.. maybe I was really high. I was staring at my romulan plant and came to the conclusion that the leaves looked like alien hands.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 19, 2008)

thcisme said:


> Jock horror sucks balls, all 10 of mine died. I blame nirvana, the fuckers. <(0_0)>


I heard that stuff was pretty good. Sorry to hear about the bad germination ratio. It could have been old seeds or somthing.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 22, 2008)

edux10 said:


> I heard that stuff was pretty good. Sorry to hear about the bad germination ratio. It could have been old seeds or somthing.



lmao yea the jock horror is sweet man  if they die its your fault 


To any 1 that knows i smoked some lovely orange bud before i think my m8 got it in the dam , But from then ive seen lots of people grown cali orange bud and its always shit  What seed bank keeps the nice orange bud is it sensi seeds ?

S2K


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Try Serious Seeds. I think they have nice Cali Orange. Did have a few years ago anyway.


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Mar 22, 2008)

The only strain i ever had any trouble with was a strain called twilight from heavens stairway, all hermies scraggly BS nugs though they did turn purple. right now im flowering nevilles haze hybrid (nevilles hazexjack herer) from femaleseeds.nl i put it in 12/12 from sprout and it vegged for a month and a half STILL. it grew to over five feet tall. then i saw what looked exactly like male preflowers ( and i've been doing this a long time) so i was mean to that plant but left it growing. now its flowering like theres no tomorrow and i feel bad for harshing the poor baby. anyhow I thought i was going to have to right feemaleseeds.nl off but i guess it was my bad.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

M38 seems to be shite most of the time.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cheers jimmy serious seeds dont keep cali orange bud , Cali-mist I think u might be talking about that is lovely strain in fact all serious seeds strains are cali mist ak47 white russian and bubblegum i couldent see much bad feed back about there genitics


----------



## Hank (Mar 22, 2008)

I've had the Cali-Mist and it wasn't bad at all. Great High Is the Jock Horror a newer Jack Herer?

Hank.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

I grow their Chronic and have been very happy with it.You are probably right about the Cali Mist,it's been a while since I was in A-dam . I'm pretty sure they have a lot of genetic info of their strains available, I remember seeing it on-line somewhere.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hank said:


> I've had the Cali-Mist and it wasn't bad at all. Great High Is the Jock Horror a newer Jack Herer?
> 
> Hank.



No jock horror is just nirvanas cheaper copy of it using the same parents


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2008)

most people say nirvana's genetics are cheap and to steer clear of them.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> most people say nirvana's genetics are cheap and to steer clear of them.


I've heard that too.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> most people say nirvana's genetics are cheap and to steer clear of them.


A lot of people has says this before.. Theres a few strains i know for a fact that are quality from nirvana that i grew , 

Snow white as good as any smoke any were there white widow,and papaya i think if u do some research before you pick a strain from them is advisable 
they have a lot of cheap crap too just some of there strains are decent


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 22, 2008)

Hank said:


> I've had the Cali-Mist and it wasn't bad at all. Great High Is the Jock Horror a newer Jack Herer?
> 
> Hank.


Kali-mist from serious is an extremely long flower, somewhere in the range of 80-100 days if I remember right. Jock Horror a newer Jack Herer? Newer in the sense of better? Probably not. Jack Herer (also if i remember right) is a true haze cross, northern lights, and skunk. A newer Jack Herer would probably have to be "jack flash", where they crossed some super skunk and some afghani into it to shorten that flowering time.

I'll do my best to refrain from critiquing any one seed bank....but I don't think this equation makes sense....

Nirvana > Sensi Seeds?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2008)

i wouldnt mind ordering some strains from them. but there is a reason why they are so cheap on price.


----------



## countryboy (Mar 22, 2008)

weed is like sex, none bad just some better
~willie nelson~


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i wouldnt mind ordering some strains from them. but there is a reason why they are so cheap on price.


I was just having this discussion with another member, Nirvana isnt' bad if you choose a good strain. I've heard many a good things about white rhino and couple of others. 

It's more relevant at least in my opinion is if your flowering from seed. I would be more inclined to spend a few extra bucks and maybe get the seeds from the orignal breeder if I was flowering from seed. 1 plant is equal to anywhere from let's say 1 oz to 4 oz. 1 oz of good grade is worth 5x as much as spending that couple of extra dollars in the beginning. End up with the equivalent in a cruddy pheno and you just lost more cause you tried to save a couple of bucks in the beginning.

Now if I'm cloning, and searching for mothers, and I'm not trying to fill a larger grow room by all means an attempt at the F2's to save money is a safe bet.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> I was just having this discussion with another member, Nirvana isnt' bad if you choose a good strain. I've heard many a good things about white rhino and couple of others.
> 
> It's more relevant at least in my opinion is if your flowering from seed. I would be more inclined to spend a few extra bucks and maybe get the seeds from the orignal breeder if I was flowering from seed. 1 plant is equal to anywhere from let's say 1 oz to 4 oz. 1 oz of good grade is worth 5x as much as spending that couple of extra dollars in the beginning. End up with the equivalent in a cruddy pheno and you just lost more cause you tried to save a couple of bucks in the beginning.
> 
> Now if I'm cloning, and searching for mothers, and I'm not trying to fill a larger grow room by all means an attempt at the F2's to save money is a safe bet.


 good info and something to take into account when deciding which route to go when ordering or deciding genetics.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree , The quality,s there if you choose the right strain every seeds bank has dodgy strains I used to think the same as mastakoosh that they are cheap for a reason all they are doing is looking at crosses other breaders had done with with top quility results and making the same cross them selfs with a slight name change copyright reasons i guess If your going 2 pick a strain from nirvana go for snow white I took advise a while back after my friends telling me to stay away from nirvana , And that smoke is so nice like a bubblegum taste it reminds me There snow white makes lovely tights sticky dence dank buds as good as any smoke ive tryed in Amsterdam In fact it was better because it was my own Any of there white strains is worth a go also bubblicous ive heard lots of good things and papaya is for sure worth a try ,Its hard to describe its sweet taste and smell but its also a top quality smoke


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 22, 2008)

It's crazy though, for example Jack Herer...which I spent ungodly amounts of money on...has 4 pheno variations. You would think that they would have backcrossed/crossed that thing till it was 1 pheno for that much money.

I do stand by NL x BB from nirvana as the cruddiest strain I've ever grown.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Jack is a long way from stable , nice smoke , but unpredictable growth patterns. Sensi's as good as any, I have always had good service from them. Pricy though....


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 22, 2008)

Could nirvanas jock horror be more stable lol it does prove thou that you dont have to spend crazy money to get quality 

BigBudda Cheese for example its uk cheese crossed with afgani not the real cheese but sure is quality another is hashberry $20 a pack from mandala and as good a smoke as any , 
its the brand name some times that gives these breeders a chance tto slap on crazy price tags 

I used to think going for 1 of the more expencive seed banks ment quality every time when i went for sensi seeds belladona ,,hermiessss


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 22, 2008)

You know....I should be getting some Greenhouse Widow here soon, I might fork up the change (lol) for some Nirvana White Widow to see what's up.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Yah,price has nothing to do with quality, at lot of the time it's just advertising, that's why I like to buy from the breeder,at least you get what you pay for. I have heard too many people complain about resellers switching seeds. Although there are reliable shops around, they are known by reputation and satisfied customers.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree that California Orange is a disappointing strain from Nirvana. However it is the only one of many Nirvana strains I have tried that I would not grow again.
I could not find a potent enough pheno from the females I grew out, the taste was ok but it lacked any potency.
On the other hand, some of my favorite strains have come from Nirvana, these include NLxHaze, Northern Lights, Papaya, and White Rhino&#8230;Ice is my single favorite Nirvana strain. Overall, IMO, Nirvana provides very good value.
I have grown out much more expensive strains that were not as good as some Nirvana strains. Sometimes it is the &#8220;luck of the draw&#8221; genetically!


----------



## pppfemguy (Mar 22, 2008)

Nirvana Can Suck My Balls Through Straws


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Apr 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i wouldnt mind ordering some strains from them. but there is a reason why they are so cheap on price.


 the reason nirvana is cheaper is not due to the quality of their product (most that I have grown from them have been well above average) it's because they breed their own strains and try to name them similar, like generic cereal (fruit loops vs.fruit o's) for example people think Ak 48 and Ak 47 are somehow related and they're not, Ak48 is IcexJock horror while Ak 47 is columbianxmexicanxthai even though Ak48 is a one or two hit strain Ak 47 would blow it out of the water any day


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

If your plants die on you, it's not the breeders fault; get better at what you do. If you don't want hermies, stick to indicas. Since when does a bad experience with a strain lie solely on the shoulders of the breeders? A lot of the posts in this thread are just ridiculous. There will always be plants, even from a pack (or two) of crazy expensive seeds, that won't make the cut. Every plant isn't going to be elite.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 24, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> If your plants die on you, it's not the breeders fault; get better at what you do. *If you don't want hermies, stick to indicas.* Since when does a bad experience with a strain lie solely on the shoulders of the breeders? A lot of the posts in this thread are just ridiculous. There will always be plants, even from a pack (or two) of crazy expensive seeds, that won't make the cut. Every plant isn't going to be elite.




lol....are you implying that indicas dont hermie? only sativas? wow


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol....are you implying that indicas dont hermie? only sativas? wow


If you have pics, I'd love to see them.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 24, 2008)

i got pics of a indica hermie in my gallery.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i got pics of a indica hermie in my gallery.


Nope.

*I'm not talking purposely induced hermies here guys. If you have to spray shit on your plants to get them to hermie, you may as well get a sex change yourself.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 24, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Nope.
> 
> *I'm not talking purposely induced hermies here guys. If you have to spray shit on your plants to get them to hermie, you may as well get a sex change yourself.*


 not really sure what that means but it hermied due to stress in early flower. i didnt purposely hermie it, not trying to argue but just stating.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> not really sure what that means but it hermied due to stress in early flower. i didnt purposely hermie it, not trying to argue but just stating.


I can't see it. Is s/he still alive to get a good closeup? What strain?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 24, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> I can't see it. Is s/he still alive to get a good closeup? What strain?


 in the picture of the 3 plants it is the short bushiest one. not the one with 3 colas but the other short one. i harvested it last summer. when i began to see the pollen sacks i pinched them off but as the buds grew i couldnt find the sacks so i isolated it and grew it out. the funny thing is only 1 small bud seeded itself but it had 30 seeds. i grew them out and every seed i germed turned female, i guess feminised seeds. it is bag seed. that was my first grow, on my grow now the buds are getting a little better from this strain.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't see anything in that pic, but I believe you when you say it's a hermy.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 24, 2008)

LMAO @ only sativas hermie


----------



## Hazius Corpus (Apr 24, 2008)

Nirvana - New Purple Power! First and last time I tried that breeder. The 'high' was a weak buzz followed bya headache. Same reaction to all who smoked her.


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 24, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> No jock horror is just nirvanas cheaper copy of it using the same parents


No way!
Its a copy using inferior genetics.

Its said that Jack Herer come about when Arjan - Shanti left for the GH Arjan left his Recipe book behind and hence SSH-Jack herer 
in SSH-Jack herer they used NL#5/Skunk XHaze 
Nirvanas will be their NL/Sk x Haze it grows no were near either more haze like
Probably 1 of the worst Ive grown. Worst being KC36 sativa pheno

The Flying Dutchmans Royal Orange is probably the Best Cali Orange strain


----------



## sunman79 (Apr 24, 2008)

alright this may sound stupid but i have time and fettie to play with so...i got some stress (mexican't)brick weed. im going to control the grow and clone it. then see wha the second gen looks like.


----------



## XSiL3nTX (Apr 24, 2008)

The worst seed companies that I heard was Lowlife and K.C. Brains. Most of the seeds don't sprout and if they do, the majority of them are hermies and males.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO @ only sativas hermie


What the fuck are you laughing at? I never said indicas don't hermy and you haven't come up with a picture yet big boy.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 24, 2008)

watch ya mouth.


didnt know i couldnt laugh on a public message board.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> watch ya mouth.
> 
> 
> didnt know i couldnt laugh on a public message board.


You're avoiding the issue and I don't argue with idiots. So when you find some pics of an indica hermy, hit me up; I'll be here watching my mouth.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 24, 2008)

idiots? such grown up activities aye? why the need for name calling.....

mastakoosh told you he had an indica hermie, you had nothing to say


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

No one has said anything about Super Skunk from Amesterdam Marijuana Seeds Bank.. this seems like the perfect place to ask: Good/Bad/Indifferent?

That is by far my favourite smoke for after work or just relaxing.

I'm still undecided on what sativa I'm most inclined to grow..





Enigma


----------



## pacman (Apr 25, 2008)

i had to be a prick but my gdp went very hermie indeed


----------



## dbulb (Apr 25, 2008)

Has Anyone tried the Liberty seeds?

I placed an order for the Mother Libertys

Thanks!


----------



## Dankdude (May 26, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> If your plants die on you, it's not the breeders fault; get better at what you do. If you don't want hermies, stick to indicas. Since when does a bad experience with a strain lie solely on the shoulders of the breeders? A lot of the posts in this thread are just ridiculous. There will always be plants, even from a pack (or two) of crazy expensive seeds, that won't make the cut. Every plant isn't going to be elite.


If you don't want hermies switch to a waining Light period. 
This light period is one where you gradually dial back the light cycle one hour at a time for a week for each hour. This process takes 5 weeks. After you reach the 12/12 is when you start counting your flowering time. 

It also works well with Indicas, because you will see pre flowers with in the waining light cycle... (it also makes your buds slightly bigger with indicas)
DJ Short alludes to it in His book, Cultivating Exceptional Cannabis. The reason behind this is because you can not expect a Sub-equatorial strain to switch to 12-12 overnight.The region where they come from doesn't do that and neither should the grower. The Light cycle is genetically programmed into the plant. Any deviation from that will result in Hermies. 
The Object is to try and duplicate nature. 

Growing sativas isn't hard, it's just time consuming.


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (May 26, 2008)

Dankdude said:


> If you don't want hermies switch to a waining Light period.
> This light period is one where you gradually dial back the light cycle one hour at a time for a week for each hour. This process takes 5 weeks. After you reach the 12/12 is when you start counting your flowering time.
> Any deviation from that will result in Hermies.


Ive been growing sativas like nevilles haze and other mostly sativa hybrids for years and ive never seen a hermie from a switch to twelve twelve so your last sentence that I quoted here is false. though i do agree the more like nature you make it ,the better. you can still never even come close to nature, inside, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Dankdude (May 26, 2008)

I've been growing Cannabis for around 30 years.... Suit yourself bro. I know that with many Sativas I have experianced Hermies, especially Pure Sativas... 
one thing I did notice is that you said Sativa hybrids. Which would mean at some point there was indica intorduced to combat hermie traits. 
The Waining Light period is a way around hermie traits in Pure Sativas.


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (May 26, 2008)

Dankdude said:


> I've been growing Cannabis for around 30 years.... Suit yourself bro. I know that with many Sativas I have experianced Hermies, especially Pure Sativas...
> one thing I did notice is that you said Sativa hybrids. Which would mean at some point there was indica intorduced to combat hermie traits.
> The Waining Light period is a way around hermie traits in Pure Sativas.


 well one other exception with me is my pure sativas i always start on 12/12 from sprout. ive seen alot more hermies in indicas then i have with sativas so indicas don't breed out hermie traits by any means, thats just ridiculous to even imply that. 30 yrs of growing doesn't mean you do it well. simple mistakes you may not even know you made are more likely your cause for hermies than anything to do with the light cycle ( with the major exception of light leaks during the dark period). some strains indica or sativa are more prone to hermie with even the slightest stress.and this isn't my first grow either BRO, ive been doing this long enough to have approx. a hundred harvest under my belt at this point. so yes i think i will suit myself thank you. if i had listened to most of the nonsense passed of as fact through declarative statements by people who have read a few High times and not much else i wouldn't have even passed the germination stage by now. thats a generalization not a knock at you


----------



## "ILZ" (May 27, 2008)

ok evryones arguing way to much! sativas and indicas both produce hermies...stress is the factor, to the guy who said all his died....well then you dont know how to grow...some of these strains may have marginal genes due to them being fairly new crosses.....it takes years to make a strain stable. 30 years of growing is a long time im sure hes got any bugs worked out. just because some of us dont agree dosent mean any of us are the one and true great master grower...i have grown a good many of these strains without any problems check ec and ph light issues water schedule not all plants are created equal. i knowa guy who stressed out feminised seeds so bad that most where hermie... i know idiot right! but yea lets play nice and try to figure these things out together....thats why i dont like to post on here, everyone thinks theyre better...unlesss you have a few trophys on the shelf for growing strains you created then lets not think we are god in this matter.


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (May 27, 2008)

[quote="ILZ";884597]ok evryones arguing way to much! sativas and indicas both produce hermies...stress is the factor, to the guy who said all his died....well then you dont know how to grow...some of these strains may have marginal genes due to them being fairly new crosses.....it takes years to make a strain stable. 30 years of growing is a long time im sure hes got any bugs worked out. just because some of us dont agree dosent mean any of us are the one and true great master grower...i have grown a good many of these strains without any problems check ec and ph light issues water schedule not all plants are created equal. i knowa guy who stressed out feminised seeds so bad that most where hermie... i know idiot right! but yea lets play nice and try to figure these things out together....thats why i dont like to post on here, everyone thinks theyre better...unlesss you have a few trophys on the shelf for growing strains you created then lets not think we are god in this matter.[/quote] says the guy with the grammatically tortured pontifications.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 27, 2008)

FrostyTHEgrowmaN said:


> well one other exception with me is my pure sativas i always start on 12/12 from sprout. ive seen alot more hermies in indicas then i have with sativas so indicas don't breed out hermie traits by any means, thats just ridiculous to even imply that. 30 yrs of growing doesn't mean you do it well. simple mistakes you may not even know you made are more likely your cause for hermies than anything to do with the light cycle ( with the major exception of light leaks during the dark period). some strains indica or sativa are more prone to hermie with even the slightest stress.and this isn't my first grow either BRO, ive been doing this long enough to have approx. a hundred harvest under my belt at this point. so yes i think i will suit myself thank you. *if i had listened to most of the nonsense passed of as fact through declarative statements by people who have read a few High times and not much else i wouldn't have even passed the germination stage by now. thats a generalization not a knock at you*


bingo brother....that is my whole kill. people read a book and act like they are instantly educated.....


----------



## SDgoonie (May 27, 2008)

ive grown jock horror from nirvana. Easy plant to take care of and smoke was pretty decent.


----------



## Dankdude (May 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> bingo brother....that is my whole kill. people read a book and act like they are instantly educated.....



Difference is that I tried this out many times and it works....


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 27, 2008)

lets get back on the topic. Worst strains? by the way i never met a strain i didn't like.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 27, 2008)

Dankdude said:


> Difference is that I tried this out many times and it works....


Dankdude....i was not referencing you man...


it was a general statement....more or less directly or indirectly towards UserFriendly


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 19, 2009)

Guys any smoke report on GREAT WHITE SHARK? I ordered them and now have them just waiting on current grow to finish up. Is the high a uppity high or is it couch lock. I saw on the back of the packaga that they are 75% sativa 25% indica. Also from Dutch Quality Fem Seed bank off of www.dope-seeds.com. Used them last time for my auto ak47s took 6 days to the states. This time took a little longer but I ordered during the holiday season so thats probablly why. I have heard nothing but good feedback from the seed bank. And has a SHIT TON of stuff.


----------



## halzey68 (Jan 20, 2009)

BUBBLE BERRY FROM SUCKURMUTHR OR SAGARMATHR-AMSTERDAM, NOT QUITE SURE.
I usually have pretty good luck germinating and planting seeds. But I dont know what the fuck was wrong with these seeds. 0 out of 10 seeds made it. the ones that started to sprout(4 of 10) had some sort of fungus growing on them immediately. I had 5 different strains going in Distilled water and no others showed any negative signs.


----------



## DeweY (Jan 20, 2009)

A Dude Round My Way Sells Orange Bud Horrible Tastes Like Hay ..!


----------



## 2EZY (Jan 21, 2009)

Most disappointing for me was Lowryder and lowlife Auto AK.. complete waste of time.

On another note I see Nirvana's Cali O is copping some flack, but not from me, it kicked ass grown outdoor. Good Yield and nice euphoric high. My whole patch smelled like oranges..before the smell of CBF's Strawberry Cough took over hehe. However alot of the other strains from Nirvana are shite with low germ rates.

Thaitanic is another one that I have grown outdoor that rocks, HUGE yield and very potent, that is contrast from earlier reviews.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 25, 2009)

2EZY, how long ago and from what seedbank on the auto ak and lowryder did u grow??? reason being, an assoc of mine grew some this past holiday season and got dank smoke from auto ak as well as lowryder 2..


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 25, 2009)

had a bad experience with ingermars punch i think from de shaman seeds also hashberry from mandala i was not pleased with only grew a few plants of these strains so others experience could be diferent. jock horror good plant in my experience. from lowlife i grew auto ak-47/hindu kush little runt seeds only 3 popped all female though and solid quality yields. it seems most companies dont try to make big healthy seeds whenever i make my own there bigger and more healthy looking than when i purchase them. i think because companies over saturate the moms with pollen to get as many seeds as possible as opposed to less seeds of better quality a plant only has so much energy for seed production.


----------



## flashgee (Jan 25, 2009)

i think alot of the breeders above have all got pritty good genetics.alot
of the time the germ problems, if not the growers fault is down to age 
and bad storage.sometimes seeds are sat for years in warehouses until
they get ordered.i think it would be a good idea if the breeders put a date
the seeds were harvested/packaged,the price could be knocked down by
so may % for every 12 old.this could work the other way to.the seeds will
become classic/old school beans after a few years or so.some seed packs 
will become the must have beans.abit like you get with good wines.besides
all that its just good customer service.


----------



## justatoker (Jan 25, 2009)

wow ok I got through 5 pages and stopped.. I thougt this was a "worst strain list".. Doesnt look like it to me lol.. out of 5 pages I think I only seen like 2-3 strains mentioned.. Lots of pro/cons of seedbanks and stoner convo but not alot of info on "worst strains"..


----------



## flashgee (Jan 25, 2009)

any doggies nuts strain,not because of bad genetics or germ ratios.just the price they
charge.the seeds are only crosses of other breeders stuff.i dont see how they come up
with the near £500 for 10 fem f1 seeds.thats almost £50 a seed,you can buy kc brains cannabis
cup winning strains for less than £1 per seed.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 28, 2009)

i agree with justatoker....


----------



## theelite85 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dang dudes I ordered the northern lights / big bud combo and now one of you guys says it sucks im dissappointed now! Anybody use this strain before>?


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 28, 2009)

jimmyspaz said:


> I grow their Chronic and have been very happy with it.You are probably right about the Cali Mist,it's been a while since I was in A-dam . I'm pretty sure they have a lot of genetic info of their strains available, I remember seeing it on-line somewhere.


 check out the chronic from bcseeds.com just harvested chronic and ice and no complaints complaints here


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 29, 2009)

Look out for DR. chronic seeds. I had orange bud and purple#1 from DP and grew out a white berry. None of these plants had resin visable to the naked eye. And the bud wouldnt get you high unless you smoke like 3 bowls to your dome. No wet sugarleaves or anything.


----------



## Top44 (Jan 29, 2009)

My worst experience was with Nirvana`s Hollands Hope..0% germination rate,another one is Sensi Seeds Ruderalis Indica,grew them guerilla style..germinated,grew for one week indoors,and..they never made it...so with all the respect for Sensi,I`ll never buy any strain from them,a lot of strains are overpriced..and just with funny names I stick with classics like NL,Afgani,Indian Sativa,I dont need to buy some regular Indica,the one somebody called Ultra Gangsta Kush..or Flashback Lemon Skunk..nah man.
Though Nirvanas Early Misty was good,real good for outdoors,and I`m from Baltics.


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Jan 30, 2009)

_Big bang, and great white shark green house seeds (*FROM EVERYONEDOESIT)* something is not right the now with them avoid at all costs, i have sent them emails but they have came back with ''well dont buy them'' nice customer service. please go elsewhere with helpful staff etc. Thank you, all we want is good beans._


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Jan 30, 2009)

"Something is not right" is pretty vague. Could you be more specific? Is the problem with growing the strain or the retailer? What exactly is the problem?


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Jan 30, 2009)

DontKnowBeans said:


> "Something is not right" is pretty vague. Could you be more specific? Is the problem with growing the strain or the retailer? What exactly is the problem?


Both. the plants are poor looking with weak looking bud, i sent everyonedoesit 2 emails i have used then for a good while, they sent an email back saying ''well dont buy them'' i thought that was poor, i have been growing for 15 years and these are the poorest ive ever seen, friends all agree, i wont be going back to them again and just wanted to pass it on to fellow growers.


----------



## whufc (Sep 19, 2011)

Worst strain i have smoked is cali orange grown by the chinese in the u.k, those guys do not look after there plants! also had some tutti fruity which was terrible, the guy who grew it said he was an experienced grower but i was such a difficult plant to grow!


----------



## cranker (Sep 19, 2011)

TH Seeds BUKU. Friggin get that shit as freebie's from tude all the time and they never friggin germinate


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Sep 19, 2011)

dutch passion - blueberry

easily hermies and even if it doesnt hermi it produces some shittey buds with minimal THC


----------



## SoOnGuerrilla (Dec 10, 2013)

"The Purps" from BC Bud Depot. Got em mail order, 2011 I think, grew them in a greenhouse that summer. They're sativa dominate so I let them flower for a long time. Only 1 turned purple, the rest were just weird aliens. One of them stayed no more than a foot tall but produced about 1.5oz. Not a bad yield on most of the plants, but not a very strong or long lasting high. I think they just gave me a mix pack of shit. I've read a lot of bad reviews about BC Bud Depot since then, so I don't think I'm alone.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sickmeds- Green Carack S1. All homogeneous. All pink to purple buds. The taste was right compared to the clone only, mango sweet. The plants(5) all were short and fat buds but Potency was the worst...Had people bitching about potency for the first time ever. Had people say anything but that purple crap....so i threw the 2 "better" girls outside over summer, along with many others. 1 autoflowered and the other came out the same as indoor, WEAK. If you based strains on taste this one isnt bad but potency was at best 12%.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2013)

cali hash plant from dinafem {I liked everything about the strain looks,taste,smell,flower to leaf ratio, and type of high... the high just went away very fast... she even flowerd super fast and yieded well... shame}


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 10, 2013)

way to bring back a super dead thread!!

booms111 i also had a bad experience with SickMeds - the Bizarre is just absolute garbage. Seeds were supposed to be fem and all i got were males and herms. great yeilder in 9 weeks, slightly purple/pink calyxes - but like you said - WEAK - just weak and shitty and awful. bad taste, hardly any smell and zero potency. i was beyond disappointed.


----------



## heelzballer (Dec 10, 2013)

Industrial plant was a disappointment, always got some poor RP OG Kush freebie seeds, which is a bummer cuz I thought it was supposed to be solid. Tangerine dream obviously awful strain. Paradise seeds ice cream, had a tendency to hermie, and was finicky to grow...


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2013)

Haha i found industrial plant awefull as well.
Hmmm
Greenhouse kalashikova
Anything from world of seeds i have gotten
Everything else bad has been just bland or nothing special... we only remember the best and worse.


----------



## Kevinvancouver (Dec 11, 2013)

Definitely without a Doubt, Master Kush from Kindseed.com. Wasted 4 months taking them to bloom just to find out they were placebo and produced virtually no THC. Almost made me homicidal and chase the firm down and end them.


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 11, 2013)

*catpiss *- ugh! it might be a haze phono and whatever hybrid have a decent to great buzz, but it's one nasty flavor for sure!
*lavender* - tastes like someone sprayed the inside of your mouth with floral perfume
*afghani* - it smells like a dead skunk's ass AND it doesn't get you high, but makes you go to sleep. WTF?! that's the standard for "bag appeal?!" not if you like getting high!
*diesel* - i'm talking purer diesels that taste just like their namesake like you're licking a grease stain off truckstop tarmac... an abomination all around to me
*skunk #1* - just because it smokes more like 75% afghani than that percent saliva, but it is better than stoner buds
*blueberry *- because it has a similar buzz, is overrated, and not the tastiest strains with so many hazes being fruitier and DNA's similar buzz sour cream tasting way more authentic
*purple* - it's just a color novelty usually and most of the purple buds i've smoked have been boring stoner buds
*durban poison* - has a great high and if you like licorice, has a very authentic flavor, but i don't like the flavor and breathing it gave me dry heaves... why it's called poison i bet. generic hazes smoke as good to better, without that flavor or nausea
*hashberry & white castle *both had fair enough middy buzzes from memory, but boy did they ever stink like a mofo


----------



## dirtnap411 (Dec 11, 2013)

Did you grow them yourself? I've had all of the strains you listed, and they were just fine.


----------



## Wavels (Dec 11, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> Haha i found industrial plant awefull as well.
> Hmmm
> Greenhouse kalashikova
> Anything from world of seeds i have gotten
> Everything else bad has been just bland or nothing special... we only remember the best and worse.


Greenhouse Kalasnikova is THE most dissapointing strain I have ever grown out, shockingly terrible useless buds.
I grew eight of them (fem seeds)...7 sucked, 1 was quite mediocre.
Waste of time and money for me.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 11, 2013)

Killer Vanilla said:


> dutch passion - blueberry
> 
> easily hermies and even if it doesnt hermi it produces some shittey buds with minimal THC


I second this, a 5 pack and everyone of them hermied around week 6 - 7 in flower. I know it wasn't the environment as nothing else has ever hermied in that room including the sisters that went in with the DP BB at those times.

Another I did not like (no Hermes) just nothing to her was a 5 pack of Pineapple Chunk from Barneys Farm. I even tried one out doors and that plant got me a whopping 1/2 ounce! Plants grown next to her (purple OG) outdoor yielded just under 16. I had the same results with the 4 that were grown indoors only even smaller! What I did get was good smoke, great taste and quality high but way to much effort for that little return.


----------



## Piffguy420 (Dec 11, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I second this, a 5 pack and everyone of them hermied around week 6 - 7 in flower. I know it wasn't the environment as nothing else has ever hermied in that room including the sisters that went in with the DP BB at those times.
> 
> Another I did not like (no Hermes) just nothing to her was a 5 pack of Pineapple Chunk from Barneys Farm. I even tried one out doors and that plant got me a whopping 1/2 ounce! Plants grown next to her (purple OG) outdoor yielded just under 16. I had the same results with the 4 that were grown indoors only even smaller! What I did get was good smoke, great taste and quality high but way to much effort for that little return.


How long ago did u buy them I just received a 5 pack recently and theyre 3 weeks from flower 4 weeks in 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 12, 2013)

> Did you grow them yourself? I've had all of the strains you listed, and they were just fine.



the only ones i grew myself were the stinky hash berries and white castles i had to cut down quick fir stinking my grow room up, and a short stuff onyx (diesel) that had a great motivational and touchy feely high, but just couldn't stand that diesel oil taste one bit. i'm a fussy eater, that's why i taught myself to cook, and hating strains that get you nothing but stoned since the late 80s is why i DIY stuff that gets you high. 

when it comes to flavor, my favorite strains would be:
cream cheese - skunk #1 stony, but tastes exactly like cream cheese with hints of sweet fruit yoghurt & is way more authentic and stronger tasting than overrated similar buzzing blueberry to me.
kali mist (ORIGINAL!!!) - yum! talk about spicy! it tasted like you were smoking straight up italian crushed red pepper! i had a couple of mexican commercial beans i named "spicy" once for having the same flavor
sweet haze - is just fruitier than most typical generic hazes as well as stickier and trippier to boot. it's nice for a 9 week strain if stretchy
lemon skunk - tastes like lemongrass spice
pineapple - i don't know what kind, but i had some kind of pineapple bud that had an OK mid buzz
highland thai - tastes like straight up tutti fruity! oh yeah! that's where blueberry and so many fruity hazes originally got their flavors, but the tutti fruity (read 1970s giant rainbow lollypops & juicy fruit gum) flavor of highland thai is quite sexy even if it is a slow fussy hermie diva to grow. if you married that with something like sweety haze, you'd get something with a better high than afghani dominant juicy fruit and hopefully keep the flavor with a couple generations of selecting

i grew a barney's LSD that had some catnips notes when i grew it under a halide. if you're after the best THC profiles and flavors, or growing tropical sati vas, full spectrum halides are better than "it just makes flowers" one trick sodium. i'm never using sodiums again myself. some troll wanted to argue with me about the terpene expression i saw under my halide that they'd never seen, particularly grape notes especially from super cali haze which tasted like straight up grape juice, hence my name here, but also in joey weed C99 and the LSD too, but much subtler. the blue light is way closer to THC stimulating ultraviolet and probably puts out at least a small amount of that which might be part of the reason you better phono expression besides stimulating other plant functions than flowering e.g.. blue = needed for vegetative growth


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2013)

dirtnap411 said:


> Did you grow them yourself? I've had all of the strains you listed, and they were just fine.


In case you missed it, Crazy Grapes doesn't grow and/or can't. He basically is the resident broken record on this board with nothing but misinformation, low experience, and nonsensical ramblings


----------



## TMG Genetics (Dec 12, 2013)

Worst strain I ever grew was Sannies Herijuana IBL. It in no way lived up to the hype about how good it was and it hermied like hell. And for the guy that said indicas don't hermy, I'll direct your attention to minutes 1:17 and 1:28 of this video.

[video=youtube;JXp1I6xWASY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXp1I6xWASY[/video]


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 12, 2013)

Piffguy420 said:


> How long ago did u buy them I just received a 5 pack recently and theyre 3 weeks from flower 4 weeks in
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


We got them about a year ago now, maybe a little longer 15 months. Grow them straight away and all were shit. I hope you have better luck then I did.


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 13, 2013)

anything that's feminized stands a chance of turning hermie, and plants that are stressed are more likely to hermie too.

all the hate from all you trolls says more about you than it does me. i'm taking the higher ground from now on and not giving you the attention you so desperately crave and will try to help others as best i can sharing my limited experience with a dozen and a half or so strains that actually get you some kind of high unlike virtually every greedy grunt schwa appeal beaster polluting the streets in the name of money. i never grow for that, just love of getting high because the only way to do that is to DIY or kiss 100 asses which ain't ever happening with me.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 13, 2013)

Worst strain for me is C99 from G13 Labs. Worst yielding plant and the smoke was less than mediocre. Wont be going anywhere near this strain again.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 13, 2013)

worst strain i've ever grown???? probably the biggest hassle or difficulty i've had was delta 9 labs Mekong haze, low germ rate (20%) and ridiculous flowering time of 18 weeks made it the hardest grow i've ever done indoors. but the smoke is phenomenal long lasting fuzzyheaded feeling with "floaties" where standing still was difficult and made me almost tweakish lol. crossed her to another fem and made some landrace f1's with HGF's super crystal, still haven't grown the offspring.

worst smoke i've ever grown was a critical kush from barney's farm, low odor, low flavour, almost non existent high, lackluster on nearly all fronts.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 13, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Worst strain for me is C99 from G13 Labs. Worst yielding plant and the smoke was less than mediocre. Wont be going anywhere near this strain again.


Son of a bitch... I just ordered a pack


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2013)

green crack...... GARBAGE!!!!!!!! ive had many different kinds to...... ive never grown it myself because my dislike for it but ive smoked a lot of difrent "varieties" of g.c. I hate them all......... weak ass fast disappearing buzz


----------



## brek (Dec 13, 2013)

I've had AMAZING green crack..... One of my best strains ever....... hmmmmm.


----------



## brek (Dec 13, 2013)

PS.... you can throw ch9 white shark 33 on this list. Pure crap.


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Greenhouse seed's the church wouldn't flower outdoors.Giant plants no buds.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 13, 2013)

Thats because the church is against buds


----------



## althor (Dec 14, 2013)

hazey grapes said:


> anything that's feminized stands a chance of turning hermie, and plants that are stressed are more likely to hermie too.
> 
> all the hate from all you trolls says more about you than it does me. i'm taking the higher ground from now on and not giving you the attention you so desperately crave and will try to help others as best i can sharing my limited experience with a dozen and a half or so strains that actually get you some kind of high unlike virtually every greedy grunt schwa appeal beaster polluting the streets in the name of money. i never grow for that, just love of getting high because the only way to do that is to DIY or kiss 100 asses which ain't ever happening with me.



Bullshit.

Prove that feminized seeds have a higher chance of going hermie...

I'll be waiting a long time for that proof since it doesn't exist.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 14, 2013)

Been running fems for cpl yrs now and never had a hermie. 
Maybe its your growing that's causing you to have hermies, its not cause the seeds are fem.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 14, 2013)

Bad genetics are bad genetics, intersex plants are a survival mechanism passed down through 1000s if not millions of years in the plants genes. If something is bred with thai plants theres a very good chance with any stress you will get male flowers feminized or not.
The problem comes from shitty breeders in it for a quick cash grab, all these losers breed are fem beans of other peoples work and most of them suck at what they are doing. Thus you get allot of complaints about hermies or mutants but we would have the same if these fools make regs( or when they do).

Honestly i really only run serious seeds fems when i run fems because of how iniform they are that being said youll almost never find an elite from fem seeds because of this good ones are all mostly uniform and you never get that 1 in a million super elite clone only level of plant that you can find in reg seeds, but you will get a good one. The only way you will ever find anything super elite is running large numbers of reg seeds and keep your eyes and nose out for the one special plant in the group.
If thats not an option i recomend running either serious or kannabia fems, no i havn't tried every brand but these two companies fems have been quality plants, and i have prolly thrown away more that 50-60 strains.


----------



## althor (Dec 14, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> Bad genetics are bad genetics, intersex plants are a survival mechanism passed down through 1000s if not millions of years in the plants genes. If something is bred with thai plants theres a very good chance with any stress you will get male flowers feminized or not.
> The problem comes from shitty breeders in it for a quick cash grab, all these losers breed are fem beans of other peoples work and most of them suck at what they are doing. Thus you get allot of complaints about hermies or mutants but we would have the same if these fools make regs( or when they do).
> 
> Honestly i really only run serious seeds fems when i run fems because of how iniform they are that being said youll almost never find an elite from fem seeds because of this good ones are all mostly uniform and you never get that 1 in a million super elite clone only level of plant that you can find in reg seeds, but you will get a good one. The only way you will ever find anything super elite is running large numbers of reg seeds and keep your eyes and nose out for the one special plant in the group.
> If thats not an option i recomend running either serious or kannabia fems, no i havn't tried every brand but these two companies fems have been quality plants, and i have prolly thrown away more that 50-60 strains.




I have come across plenty of "elite" fems. You grow from one company only and from that you can say you will not find elites?

Interesting. All that tells me is don't get fems from Serious seeds. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 14, 2013)

althor said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Prove that feminized seeds have a higher chance of going hermie...
> 
> I'll be waiting a long time for that proof since it doesn't exist.


YOU MUST BE A HATER LOLOLOL! 
No, you are just countering Crazy Grapes continuation of misinformation. Hermaphroditism is a survival trait, and it makes sense, all strains can be hermed if attempts are made. The idea of course being us growers and buyers don't want ceeds in our end flowers. 

And the comment about not finding an elite amongst fem beans, again rooted in myth. In fact many cherished strains are suspect of being selfed plants (Chemdawg et al). While i don't chase clone onlys, don't get me wrong, there are a couple I'm interested in, clone only plants usually are special representations in one form or another such as taste, yields, high, or flower time... nothing more. I've smoked enough clone onlys to know which ones Id like but again the logistics of knowing what I have is real deal or introducing pests in the garden turns me off. Besides I love popping beans, its a fuckin mystery!


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 14, 2013)

For you finding elites in fems how many plants do you run at once to find the elite? I rusually un over 30 to find ONE mother plant, but your right who needs a clone only elite when you can get a watered down back cross. Fuck bud maybe you should find out who you are argueing with before you do? 
Yeah ive only tried one strain in fem version before, are you retarded? Or just underage? Thats why innovating plant products asks me to speak at confrences and i am on a first name basis with a few large breeders.
Dont be an asshole i defended your point and fem beans very well, they will give good plants no doubt. 
The best of the best will still always come from large numbers of reg beans.

Edit: you know what fuck it were all alowed are own view are your are just as valid as my own, im 100% happy for you guys and your luck on fem seeds being awesome. Ive had some gooders too, lets just say the worst reg bean plant was worse tasting than the worst fem bean plant ive gotten.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Dec 14, 2013)

The worst strains that I have grown over three years were White Labels White Widow. The buds didn't have any trichs on them at all, and they hardly had any smell at all. Another dud in my book was Rokerij Sour Diesel. And lastly was Reserva Privada's Sour Kush AKA Headband, but I have to admit that it was better than the other 2 that I mentioned.


----------



## althor (Dec 14, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> For you finding elites in fems how many plants do you run at once to find the elite? I rusually un over 30 to find ONE mother plant, but your right who needs a clone only elite when you can get a watered down back cross. Fuck bud maybe you should find out who you are argueing with before you do?
> Yeah ive only tried one strain in fem version before, are you retarded? Or just underage? Thats why innovating plant products asks me to speak at confrences and i am on a first name basis with a few large breeders.
> Dont be an asshole i defended your point and fem beans very well, they will give good plants no doubt.
> The best of the best will still always come from large numbers of reg beans.
> ...


 Hrm, I didn't say one strain, I repeated what you said one company...

But yeah, no point in getting twisted. Some good stuff out there either way.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 14, 2013)

There is more diversity in fem. beans than some of you think...

Some worked/tested Fem. lines can produce plants almost identical, but there will still be some better+worse.

I've made my own Fem. beans (over 1000) and bought ~100.
The ones I bought came from Dinafem mostly; They were very similar plants, but still not all the same.

I've only grown ~ 30 of the Fem. beans I created.
I used 2 clones from different mothers (cross, not selfed).
My selected keeper Bodhi White Lotus female x Emerald OG(pollen donor)


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 14, 2013)

Prove that feminized seeds have a higher chance of going hermie...

uh... apparently you aren't familiar with greenhouse's reputation for plants turning hermit, and feminized beans, by their very nature ARE hermaphroditic as they are bred without using a male plant, but you knew that, right? you've never seen ANY of the reports of plants turning hermie, have you? instead of posting that smart ass comment here, state YOUR theory in public, and the proof will come to you troll


----------



## althor (Dec 14, 2013)

^In other words you have none, so you resort to name calling as usual.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 14, 2013)

Crazy Grapes strikes again!
You are bringing up a single company, which has a history of fucked up genetics. If you start with shit, you end with shit.

Solid genetics will come through on Fems. I've grown both, still do but prefer regular ceeds. I've had shit fems and shit non fems herm on me. Not too bad in the two instances its occured. Environment matters too.


----------



## althor (Dec 14, 2013)

Do a search on...

TGA hermies
Mr.Nice Hermies
Rare Dankness hermies

etc etc.

all regular seed breeders, all have hermie issues. Hermie is a trait of cannabis. Good breeders will try to muffle the trait through breeding whether using males or fems. Bad breeders do not, whether males or fems.


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 14, 2013)

has anyone mentioned KC brains yet? they had a rep for 0% viability.

i haven't seen any TGA hermies yet, but there's a very small percentage of people here that despise TGA and i think make stuff up. jack's cleaner 2 lived up to the breeders' ape and then some for me

the only hermie issue i've had so far was with highland thai, but that's a natural trait for undiluted thai


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 14, 2013)

Iwanna smoke some hazy grapes son


----------



## futant (Dec 14, 2013)

so is he a cop? 13 years old? or schizophrenic? I just can't tell.


----------



## waterdawg (Dec 14, 2013)

I've only been growing indoors for 2 years (outdoors for 40 lol), so i know shit! But all i have ever grown under lights are femmed seeds and the only time i had a hermie was with DP blueberry. I also had some bad luck with GHS not germinating. All of the other seeds i have had 100% germ rate so far. I have only tried a few of the seed companies but mostly Kanabia and serious, and only White Russian. Still looking for the wonder plant to clone lol.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Dec 14, 2013)

Can I give a shout-down to Autoflower plants? Have some patience or get a better room or grow smaller plants....... Also..... Feminized are just slightly starting to piss me off a little bit for their slightly higher herm traits. I know I didn't diss a strain, but Fem and Auto are an all-encompassing "strain" on strains that would be otherwise "super dope"...


----------



## JohnnySocko (Dec 14, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Worst strain for me is C99 from G13 Labs. Worst yielding plant and the smoke was less than mediocre. Wont be going anywhere near this strain again.


Try the Female seeds version... about 12 people tried it and loved the taste of the smoke, the high was nice but not super strong...... basically a mid grade of the mid-grades


----------



## althor (Dec 15, 2013)

^My female seeds C99 was fire. Rotting pineapple with beautiful colors and buzz was magnificent.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 15, 2013)

I am gonna pop the g13 c99 anyways, I pop every seed unless its an Auto so why not. You can't judge a seed by its shell.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 15, 2013)

I've grown more than a few strains in my life, but nothing like DNA's LA Confidential. Total shit in my opinion. Extremely hard to germinate, survival rate blows and the uniformity of plants is non existent. I have tried over a dozen of their seeds, ordered two different times thinking it was a bad batch, and they all sucked. I finally got a couple of plants going and that smoke better be great to make it worthwhile. Save your time and money.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 15, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> I've grown more than a few strains in my life, but nothing like DNA's LA Confidential. Total shit in my opinion. Extremely hard to germinate, survival rate blows and the uniformity of plants is non existent. I have tried over a dozen of their seeds, ordered two different times thinking it was a bad batch, and they all sucked. I finally got a couple of plants going and that smoke better be great to make it worthwhile. Save your time and money.


I think the older DNA strains like "cole train" and "La Con" are just seeds that have been sitting around WAY too long. I put 16 in the dirt of cole train and 4 made it. 2 of them were retards. I have never had such a bad germ rate. I have killed seedlings before by letting it get too cold but never had a germ prob.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 15, 2013)

i think dna is working with drawoh's choco thia now. i hope they don't fuck it up.


----------



## althor (Dec 15, 2013)

^ Interesting.. 5 years ago I was a big fan of DNA and used them regularly. The last couple of years I have began to get much more concerned about the products I have gotten from them. Today, I won't order from DNA. I havent mentioned this anywhere because from what I read, it seemed like I was the only one losing faith in their products. I am actually glad to see I am not the only one who feels there has been a drop in quality and DNA today is not the same DNA from 5+ years ago... 

I will say Cataract Kush is still one of my top strains. I stocked up years ago fortunately, I would be afraid to re-order even that now.


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Dec 15, 2013)

Casey jones sucked. My buddy even warned me it sucked. I refused to listen, and later had a bunch of shitty weed. Hoorayy.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 15, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> i think dna is working with drawoh's choco thia now. i hope they don't fuck it up.


You do realize that DNA gave drawoh the Choco Thai many years ago...


----------



## booms111 (Dec 15, 2013)

dubcoastOGs said:


> Casey jones sucked. My buddy even warned me it sucked. I refused to listen, and later had a bunch of shitty weed. Hoorayy.


Where did you get your Casey Jones?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 15, 2013)

I think we should be adding the seed breeder/ clone shuffler to this list. I mean how the hell can we say oh this is the shittiest strain and then not even add that? Casey Jones has been some of the best dank I have ever smoked. Then on another occasion it was the lower mids. You can get a blue dream top shelf or a blue dream shove it up your ass but how do you stop bad purchases ... by informing. So please folks add out there who gave you the shitty seed or shitty cut.

BTW one of the worst clones ever was C99 and Lavender from midnight farms.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 15, 2013)

Shit I have an OG from RP I've kept around for some reason. I started off with RP and DNA gear for my last major garden. Popped two of each Kosher Kush, Holy Grail, OG, OG 18. The Holy Grail were runts, but still produced good flowers, ran her once, she was done. Kosher Kush, ran once, was good, just such a low yield. OG 18 was pretty good, and I accidentally got rid of both of them, one was actually pretty solid. The OG I'm running now just looks so sad in my garden compared to the quality of the rest of my gear. If I wasn't 6 weeks in flower, I'd probably chop her to make room. She is finicky and low yielding, she was a mistake. Just couldn't bring myself to waste a vegged out plant. I run a perpetual so when space is available something from veg goes in.

DNA/RP makes some good looking gear, but I've gotten mediocre phenos minus the one OG 18. I know that my sample size is pretty small, but there is a trend in what you pop from breeders. No doubt there is some secrets hidden in there, but part of the issue with s1 is having pheno variation. Overall the plants were not terrible, but they were certainly more finicky than others, and I know growing OG plants to expect lower yields.


----------



## Equinox911 (Dec 15, 2013)

Green House Seeds "The Church" was the worst weed I have ever grown, Large plants big buds but no Kick at all!

Ended up turning it in to oil


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 15, 2013)

*look! another satisfied greenhouse customer!*


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

brek said:


> I've had AMAZING green crack..... One of my best strains ever....... hmmmmm.


 your easily impressed..... I don't care for its apple like taste or the uppiddy sativa high that goes away in 20 min.........


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> your easily impressed..... I don't care for its apple like taste or the uppiddy sativa high that goes away in 20 min.........


20 min is about how long it takes to go away for me too... gc is just mids... it has a great smell but other than that ... wax it.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 15, 2013)

kalashnikova from ghs was trash.....I mean it had frost and great yield but C- in terms of quality,bland taste even the wax I made tasted funky....never again.


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 15, 2013)

> your easily impressed..... I don't care for its apple like taste or the uppiddy sativa high that goes away in 20 min.........



high quality seeds' cheap ass $30 haze x skunk has "an uppity sativa high" that's quite potent and long lasting. after a month of wake and baking on it, i'd maintain a permabuzz well into the next day before blazing again. the nice thing was it didn't turn stoney at all like columbian does


----------



## bigskymtnguy (Dec 15, 2013)

Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream -- the worst.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2013)

JohnnySocko said:


> Try the Female seeds version... about 12 people tried it and loved the taste of the smoke, the high was nice but not super strong...... basically a mid grade of the mid-grades


Yeah i got myself 10 with the g13 freebies  just wanted to see how the g13 ones looked...and they were shit lol. Female seeds version is up next


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Dec 16, 2013)

pppfemguy said:


> Nirvana Can Suck My Balls Through Straws


Man you got some tiny nuts.


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 16, 2013)

trolls with an agenda... hmmm.... sounds like jealous haters to me as MOST people would rather get high than stoned whereas most shady dealers would rather get rich off stony schwag than give customers what they actually want.

me? i want to help whoever wants to get high as best i can and/or learn of more strains to try myself that might be better than my current faves, but such info is so freakin' hard to come by what with an indicas locals only conspiracy across this greedy country with few growing sati vas, and fewer still giving them the proper smoke reporting they deserve.

as far as i know, no one has ever reported on high quality seeds' awesome $30 haze x skunk which is quite sad as it's more potent and long lasting than columbian gold and never gets stony like it either, though it doesn't have that heavenly light floaty feeling or get quite as visual, but it's not shabby in the sensory department. i WISH others were sharing that kind of info. i wasted an entire year begging and pleading people who ALLEGEDLY smoked super silver haze and apollo 11 to give a detailed smoke report and/or comparison of the two, especially in regards to how stony they were at another defunct forum and NEVER got an answer! NEVER! that's why i grew kind of disappointing, but nice C99 my first grow and got none of the trippiness i was expecting from the textbook clearheaded racy high.

seems like reactionary "fear of the unknown" messenger killing with all these trolls up in here, or just plain old jealousy hate. i don't get jealousy myself. i plus rep anyone out to grow better gear than 95%+ of the greedy purveyors of schwa that refuse to get anyone high or let anyone else even discuss it in peace.

whatevah


----------



## trophy1 (Dec 16, 2013)

My worst was probably Himalaya Gold by Greenhouse. Wispy little buds that couldn't get a mouse high, lol

In defense of some mentioned in this thread.

I had the Church from Greenhouse, it was solid but was not good enough to be a long term keeper.

The Tangerine Dream I had were very Sativa dom. Was very potent, one of my favorite smokes. Good Head stash. One night we passed a reg size joint around by the bon fire, between 5 regular smokers and it blew everyone away.


----------



## antimatt3r (Dec 16, 2013)

oh I'm all over this I've spend thousands on seeds from Attitude which I highly recommend and regard as the best seedbank there is, amazing infinite selection, awesome customer service and very good shipping success. 

Anyway I've tried around 35 different strains mostly from seed and here are the worst in no particular order:


I saw someone mentioned *Dutch Passion Blueberry*, I bought this one because it is "the classic blueberry" and I believe Dj Short was sold out or I didnt want to buy a whole pack either way this one wasnt HORRIBLE but I'd only give it a 3/10: it did finish fast but did not smell like blueberries didnt taste good and had a high tendency to hermie gave it a good try two or three runs and decided never to run again, chopped the mother and moved on. I dont doubt that if I bought a pack of ten and grew them all out I might find the real deal or something nicer but dont have the space etc to be doing huge batches like that. I have Barneys Farm Blue Cheese which has a fantastic blueberry taste and smell (7.5/10)(keeper) and if I wanted to try bb again I would DEF go with DJ Shorts BB or True BB. Oh, I've also ran HSO Blue Dream and it was just OK (6.5/10) 


The* LA Confidential* I received as a freebie ( I think ) sucked too, which was suprising because DNA usually has REALLY dank gear every other strain I have of theirs is in my 'definatley keep book' but the LA grew really weird not acceptable at all (1/10)


The worse of these so far was *LOUD Seeds GDP* which I picked up in Amsterdam at the cup in 2012 really shit weed dont even know how to describe the extent of the horribleness I tried a few times too with diffrent ones out of the pack and no luck at all just a waste of space, electricity, media, nutrients and time. (0/10)


Barneys Liberty Haze kind of sucked I've only done 3 out of the pack but I dont see what the hype is all about....... (1.5/10)
Kens GDP looked great smelled pretty good but lacked a great purple or grape flavor (3.5/10)
Dinafem original amnesia was just OK no cup winner to me same with the cheese however sweet deep grapefruit by them is dank (3/10)
g13 pineapple express only ran it once so far looked great smelled ok while it was growing not like pineapples but good big ass nugs but just had no smell or taste when dry second run is going now and they look good again smell good not pineapple but good so we'll see ??

*Emerald Triangle Blueberry Headband* bought a whole pack and have only tried one and its HORRIBLE i better find a good one in there..... (0/10)

*BC Bud Depot Girl Scout Cookies* again have a whole pack but the first two I tried were the same pheno and it is the suck.... nice shape nugs they look crystally but its shit cured no mint here, Cali Connections version is way better I bet. (2/10)

*BC Bud Depot Purps*: awful waste of space again got a whole pack but the first two I try suck. not purple smell good but so fluffy and wispy airy no bueno (2/10)

thats all I can remember for now. except that LA Con. I have had nothing bad from Cali Connection, DNA or Reserva Privada I would highly recommend them, cheers!!!!!!!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 16, 2013)

Keep poppin them ceeds daddio


----------



## scarelet (Dec 18, 2013)

I had GHS big bang didn't car for it at all.


----------



## Spirallight (Jan 4, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I think the older DNA strains like "cole train" and "La Con" are just seeds that have been sitting around WAY too long. I put 16 in the dirt of cole train and 4 made it. 2 of them were retards. I have never had such a bad germ rate. I have killed seedlings before by letting it get too cold but never had a germ prob.



I had some LAC's sitting in storage for 6 years. The beans were sitting in a pill container and had been either inside my home or outside in negative cold weather. Just put all 8 in a paper towel and got 6 to germinate successfully. One was super stunted, but ended up growing just fine. Had two males one of which was incredibly large and smelled amazing. Wish I could have kept it. 

Also dropped three blueberry haze freebies from them that had been stored equally as long. Two popped and two females. Heard the strain isnt tops, and finishes in 9 weeks. They are asking for photos because no one has seen the strain in 5 years since the dropped the line due to it no being up to their standard. 

Also tried sprouting 6 mothers finest beans that had been stored for 6 years in the open without being sealed and only two made it. One is female and the other is currently in veg. Successfully cloned the MF female, and the BH - but still waiting on the LCA to successfully clone. Its hard to do so far.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 4, 2014)

Spirallight said:


> I had some LAC's sitting in storage for 6 years. The beans were sitting in a pill container and had been either inside my home or outside in negative cold weather. Just put all 8 in a paper towel and got 6 to germinate successfully. One was super stunted, but ended up growing just fine. Had two males one of which was incredibly large and smelled amazing. Wish I could have kept it.
> 
> Also dropped three blueberry haze freebies from them that had been stored equally as long. Two popped and two females. Heard the strain isnt tops, and finishes in 9 weeks. They are asking for photos because no one has seen the strain in 5 years since the dropped the line due to it no being up to their standard.
> 
> Also tried sprouting 6 mothers finest beans that had been stored for 6 years in the open without being sealed and only two made it. One is female and the other is currently in veg. Successfully cloned the MF female, and the BH - but still waiting on the LCA to successfully clone. Its hard to do so far.


I think I was just unlucky, never had such a bad germ rate though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2014)

theexpress said:


> cali hash plant from dinafem {I liked everything about the strain looks,taste,smell,flower to leaf ratio, and type of high... the high just went away very fast... she even flowerd super fast and yieded well... shame}


Cali hash plant was my first run after taking a decade sabbatical from gardening - aka marriage. Ran 3 w/ 3 free Critical + in an Emily's Garden hydro. Those were the days ! Got a bountiful harvest, and both were exactly as you describe; the cali hash being the weakest. That after being thc clean for 10 years was shocking.

Reading thru the thread, it's comforting to see many of my disappointments already listed, but an amen to BF Pineapple Chunk, Sannie Herijuana, RP Cole Train [ didn't even look like mj before getting culled 4 weeks in bloom], GHS Big Bud and Kalishnikova, DNA LA Con.

Special shout out to Samsara Crazy Miss Hyde and another forgettable fem freebie.

But the #1 suck of the year: Woodhorse Heriberry. Probably was a good thing that none of ten germed, since I didn't like anything with herijuana in it. Has there ever been a more overhyped strain?


----------



## kindnug (Jan 5, 2014)

GSC... Good bud> nothing spectacular

Special flavor, nothing more! If the high lasted longer I'd consider it a keeper.
I've had a few different GSC buds (from a few grower friends+the dispensary) and neither lasted more than 1.5 hr.
Spoiled by the potency of OG> maybe! I was offered + turned down cuts.


----------



## blak (Jan 5, 2014)

Sickmeds Green Crack was the weakest. Beautiful plant, turned all purple in cold room. Grew them twice....weak, short high. I have tried several autoflowers, nothing there yet either.


----------



## Nuikala (Jan 5, 2014)

Think Different from Dutch passion really sucked. the buds were crappy, some seed pods started in the cola, low yielding in soil for sure, my 2nd smallest auto ever i got less than a Z harvested it at 92 days and it wasnt even done. garbage strain. . Ive grown alot of strains, over 30 from different breeders. TD was the worst so far, and also NORDEN SEEDS VIKING BLUE was garbage. Crappy buds, no smell or taste when dried, very light stone. I did beat the expected maximum yield on the blueberry. 42 grams and max expected yield was 15-30 grams. took 90 days tho. Greenhouse Big bang was a big dissapointmet too. Very unique smell tho.


----------



## brek (Jan 5, 2014)

theexpress said:


> your easily impressed..... I don't care for its apple like taste or the uppiddy sativa high that goes away in 20 min.........


Sounds like you've never had the real deal clone only green crack.

and it's "you're"


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 5, 2014)

I would love to see a Green Crack that is top shelf it has been almost 2 years since the collective I worked with has had a top shelf "Dream Queen" (we don't use crack, or any bullshit term to describe our medicine.) 

Anything from cali connections has a chance to pollinate your room with hermie parasites.


----------



## brek (Jan 5, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I would love to see a Green Crack that is top shelf it has been almost 2 years since the collective I worked with has had a top shelf "Dream Queen" (we don't use crack, or any bullshit term to describe our medicine.)
> 
> Anything from cali connections has a chance to pollinate your room with hermie parasites.


No offense. But this is the problem. The other misinformed fellas hollering how green crack is "mids" probably smoked some bullshit "green crack" from a half assed dispensary or the dude down the street. I have had COUNTLESS shit representations of green crack, strawberry cough, sour D, blue dream ETC ETC ETC ETC. If I was misinformed like others I would therefore reason that those strains "suck" or are "mids". The way dispensaries have fucked things up is the main REASON i began growing. In an attempt be lied to less. 

and yeah, yeah if you don't want to call it by it's real name it's since been dubbed "Cush" (for you hippy doo da types who don't like the "crack" connotation.  PS....are you saying your dispensary renamed green crack to "dream queen" because you "didn't like the bullshit name"? Wouldn't surprise me. One bit.


My green Crack. Mids I know


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2014)

Not taking sides, but isn't Appalachia - one of Bodhi's main breeding males - half green crack? It wouldn't make sense to me then that all green crack sucks.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 5, 2014)

All i know is SickMeds Green Crack sucks and puts a bad name on the clone only real deal Green Crack. Sick Meds is Weak purple buds that dont have near the potency of the clone...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Not taking sides, but isn't Appalachia - one of Bodhi's main breeding males - half green crack? It wouldn't make sense to me then that all green crack sucks.


It is and the real deal green crack is amazing. That's the problem with people calling S1s or shit beans the same name as the real McCoy. The original isn't easily replicated and it sullied the name of the original


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 5, 2014)

brek said:


> No offense. But this is the problem. The other misinformed fellas hollering how green crack is "mids" probably smoked some bullshit "green crack" from a half assed dispensary or the dude down the street. I have had COUNTLESS shit representations of green crack, strawberry cough, sour D, blue dream ETC ETC ETC ETC. If I was misinformed like others I would therefore reason that those strains "suck" or are "mids". The way dispensaries have fucked things up is the main REASON i began growing. In an attempt be lied to less.
> 
> and yeah, yeah if you don't want to call it by it's real name it's since been dubbed "Cush" (for you hippy doo da types who don't like the "crack" connotation.  PS....are you saying your dispensary renamed green crack to "dream queen" because you "didn't like the bullshit name"? Wouldn't surprise me. One bit.
> 
> ...



For one it was not my decision to rename the strain, for two the collective was fighting for a permit. They represent the number 1 collective in San Jose, they are second to only harborside oakland. There are a ton of dispensaries that throw out shit flowers however if you have ever been to our collective you would know it is a pain in the ass just to get your flowers on the shelf. They check for mold, potency, pesticides and that cuts out a lot of the growers. The top shelf was indeed top shelf I have smoked more herb in my time than most people my age. No I haven't smoked all the best because no one has but I know good weed from middle of the road weed and even a 22% Green Crack wouldn't hit me like a 16% OG it has a lot to do with the terps and some terps don't effect everyone the same.

Sorry dude but its not a total kill for me so its mid. I don't consider many strains top shelf as others do.


----------



## brek (Jan 5, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> For one it was not my decision to rename the strain, for two the collective was fighting for a permit. They represent the number 1 collective in San Jose, they are second to only harborside oakland. There are a ton of dispensaries that throw out shit flowers however if you have ever been to our collective you would know it is a pain in the ass just to get your flowers on the shelf. They check for mold, potency, pesticides and that cuts out a lot of the growers. The top shelf was indeed top shelf I have smoked more herb in my time than most people my age. No I haven't smoked all the best because no one has but I know good weed from middle of the road weed and even a 22% Green Crack wouldn't hit me like a 16% OG it has a lot to do with the terps and some terps don't effect everyone the same.
> 
> Sorry dude but its not a total kill for me so its mid. I don't consider many strains top shelf as others do.


My bad. I forgot you're a _budtender. _You must know _everything. _LOL!

I've been to LOTS of dispensaries in North and Socal. They were all pretty subpar. You guys must be special.

PS your little rant there made NO sense. I'm guessing your'e a young buck with a grill and a sideways baseball cap. Let me know when your rap album drops son.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 5, 2014)

Sure was a bud tender, I was the inventory manager I worked directly with our vendors. Kept track of all of our stock, dealt with new companies to bring in new lines of product. In charge of 4 departments and have been privy to cup winning strains for a while. I usually get a first taste and have actually chosen a couple lbs to send to high times for the cup and we won. I may not be an expert but I sure as hell am not as ignorant as you .

I know what the real gsc tastes like, I know who grew it and I know who makes the bho for the secret cup. Thing is I am not an asshole so I get invited to a lot of insider things. Keep up the forum warrior status maybe you'll get invited to a party by swerve  

Douchebags should roll together


----------



## brek (Jan 5, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Sure was a bud tender, I was the inventory manager I worked directly with our vendors. Kept track of all of our stock, dealt with new companies to bring in new lines of product. In charge of 4 departments and have been privy to cup winning strains for a while. I usually get a first taste and have actually chosen a couple lbs to send to high times for the cup and we won. I may not be an expert but I sure as hell am not as ignorant as you .
> 
> I know what the real gsc tastes like, I know who grew it and I know who makes the bho for the secret cup. Thing is I am not an asshole so I get invited to a lot of insider things. Keep up the forum warrior status maybe you'll get invited to a party by swerve
> 
> Douchebags should roll together


Holy shit. You just keep making yourself look dumber. Guess I hit a little too close to home. After mentioning High Times this conversation is over. It all makes sense now. You'll learn someday lil' guy.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 5, 2014)

There is no real reason to keep fighting over a "cut" you wanna bring me some dank shit then bring it on up to South Lake Tahoe. I will even board you for the weekend, prove that your shit is the real deal and I will take my statement back. But if I smoke a whole joint and can't get a buzz off of it then I am going to continue the statement that green crack is mids.

(Also want to add that there is a major difference between growing your own strain and winning a cup rather than having one of your vendors grow it and you sponsor the trip.) 

For instance we obtained the Yogi Diesel that won a Sativa prize but no one I knew personally grew it.. so yeah you can definitely call bullshit on that strain however the True OG is a house strain that is grown by house people and that to me is a win. When you put blood sweat and tears into something it means far more than just buying some dudes weed and entering it.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seems to be a common theme nirvana being listed, and although it seems like bashing, its just nirvana. Ak48 for me wasnt bad at all really, first grow ever ran 20. 15 popped, 8 females and sub par first grow results, a total of 8 zips dry with a 6.5 out of 10 on potency scale for the better pheons. Second grow ever, popped 10 Nirvana's Papaya. 2 germed 1 mutant one female that just kind of stopped growing half way into flower, where my other girls flourished. Didnt run nirvana after that. Ran a few barneys farm and had much better results but still not top notch by my opinion. Just starting up growing again, Bodhi is my new breeder, and Im more excited about growing now than my first run. good luck peeps.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 5, 2014)

greenhouse seeds ladyburn 1973 or 74 whatever it was it suckeeeed. 

Now i only grew one out but i've gotten a better buzz holding my breath or standing up fast. Everything else that i was running at the time (sannies & kenestes gear)came out fire... just threw the gh seed down because it was free and why not well the O-DWEEDS that came with it would have gone just great with some fat free ice cream and a non alcoholic beer.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Jan 5, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> greenhouse seeds ladyburn 1973 or 74 whatever it was it suckeeeed. I've gotten a better buzz holding my breath or standing up fast.


LMFAO Thats some funny Shit.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 5, 2014)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> LMFAO Thats some funny Shit.


lightened up my life hahahaha, get a better buzz from holding your breathe LMFAO


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 5, 2014)

other then that i can't complain some have been gems(not from gh) and others just ehhh but that damn ladyburn was blasphemy. king of cannabis hahahahaha


----------



## brek (Jan 6, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> There is no real reason to keep fighting over a "cut" you wanna bring me some dank shit then bring it on up to South Lake Tahoe. I will even board you for the weekend, prove that your shit is the real deal and I will take my statement back. But if I smoke a whole joint and can't get a buzz off of it then I am going to continue the statement that green crack is mids.
> 
> (Also want to add that there is a major difference between growing your own strain and winning a cup rather than having one of your vendors grow it and you sponsor the trip.)
> 
> For instance we obtained the Yogi Diesel that won a Sativa prize but no one I knew personally grew it.. so yeah you can definitely call bullshit on that strain however the True OG is a house strain that is grown by house people and that to me is a win. When you put blood sweat and tears into something it means far more than just buying some dudes weed and entering it.


You're on!  lol.

Thanks for being cool. Glad we came to a civil agreement. 

but what about lake tahoe? That part missed me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2014)

^ Wow ! A Kodak moment is in y'alls future !


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 6, 2014)

Interesting about talking about good quality versus bad quality genetics, yet on dispensary websites I rarely see any stuff from Bodhi, or Soma, or any other really good lines...Wonder why? Is it the amount of time it takes to track down the right pheno, and dispensaries are a commercial business? Perhaps the guy who worked at a dispensary can better answer the question. Thanks.


----------



## travisw (Jan 6, 2014)

brek said:


> and it's "you're"


 *Did riu bring in the grammar police? Do you police your own posts or does some other passive aggressive douche handle that?*



brek said:


> (for you hippy doo da types who don't like the "crack" connotation. *Can you believe those dumb fucks, who have struggled for years to gain safe access and legitimacy, **have yet to embrace crack cocaine? *
> 
> View attachment 2952681
> My green Crack. Mids I know  *There you go again, with the passive aggressive nonsense. Have you ever been tested, because frankly I'm worried. *





brek said:


> My bad. I forgot you're a _budtender. _You must know _everything. _LOL! *When you say rude and offensive things to people, the smiley face, the lol, or the no offense line* *doesn't prevent them from thinking you're being a dick.*
> 
> I've been to LOTS of dispensaries in North and Socal. They were all pretty subpar. *Wow no good weed coming out of California dispensaries, imagine what those poor bastards **back east must have to deal with. *You guys must be special. *There you go again.*
> 
> PS your little rant there made NO sense. *Yours wasn't exactly the most helpful thing I've ever read. *I'm guessing your'e *It's you're by the way.*a young buck with a grill and a sideways baseball cap. Let me know when your rap album drops son. *Shit, are you a racist too?*





brek said:


> Holy shit. You just keep making yourself look dumber. *Psssss, it isn't him, it's you*. Guess I hit a little too close to home. After mentioning High Times this conversation is over. *You were never having a conversation. *It all makes sense now. *It does to many of us as well. *You'll learn someday lil' guy. *I doubt you will though. *





brek said:


> lol.
> 
> Thanks for being cool. *Someone had to be, and it sure as shit wasn't going to be you. *Glad we came to a civil agreement. *There isn't anything civil about trolling people on the internet.*
> 
> but what about lake tahoe? *Have the grammar police not covered proper nouns?* That part missed me. *I'm sure many things do!*


Hey, maybe it's just me.


----------



## brek (Jan 6, 2014)

travisw said:


> *Did riu bring in the grammar police? Do you police your own posts or does some other passive aggressive douche handle that?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. No one in interwebz history has ever been on my nuts THIS HARD. That was cute. You get an A.


----------



## brek (Jan 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ Wow ! A Kodak moment is in y'alls future !


I've actually met up with 2 different people I interacted with on the internet. One of them is now a close friend. The other one didn't turn out as well.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 6, 2014)

brek said:


> You're on!  lol.
> 
> Thanks for being cool. Glad we came to a civil agreement.
> 
> but what about lake tahoe? That part missed me.


I live in South Lake now , I had to move away from all the bullshit. My health was declining and my lungs can't take the city air anymore. Thats why I offered to room you up here because we have a house with a guest studio in the back. Also have an extra room for guests, and I don't mind at all I am a little bipolar as most of you can tell so I just have to be more aware of what I write before I submit it. I throw people down the wrong hill thinking im a complete asshole when im really the opposite haha.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 6, 2014)

I have met up with only a select few people from the internet and it has gone well. I finally have someone who doesn't mind making shatter for me  so I don't have to endanger my family.


----------

